
Brit start-ups invade the Valley - paulsb
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7362022.stm
======
jgrahamc
These articles make me cringe. They are typical of my (former) country's need
to sound like it's important. Here we have a _government_ scheme to send some
people on a trip to San Francisco. Hell, with the dollar/pound ratio the way
it is any hacker worth his code is going to make that trip just for the hell
of it.

It reminds me of a scene in the truly awful BBC TV series Spooks in which one
character is given a very small tracking device and the MI5 man says with
pride "Even the Americans don't have technology like this".

The "Web Mission 08" web site tells you all about the 'requirements' to get in
this program:

DO I QUALIFY?

Web Mission 2008 is open to web companies that:

\+ Are innovative \+ UK headquartered \+ Have 2 years trading history, or
failing that, compelling early-stage fast-track potential \+ Can provide
references from key sponsors/industry players \+ Can Demonstrate some
commitment to sustainable business practices (eg, positive environmental or
social outputs) \+ Are ready to do business in the US OR potentially
attractive to US investor

References? Sustainable business practices?

Poppycock!

The full list of companies is here:

<http://www.webmission08.com/whoisgoing.html>

I have nothing against the companies involved, but surely you didn't need a
government leg up to get you to SF?

------
m0nty
"a government-backed project to provide a window into the UK's start up scene"

Spot the obvious contradiction, right there. There are startups in the UK and
just about anywhere you care to look, but there isn't a "scene" per se. If
there were, it wouldn't need a "government backed" road-show to promote it,
particularly not in Silicon Valley. If the UK "scene" is so vibrant, why would
anyone from over here care too much about over there?

------
inovica
Urghhh, I'm British and can't stand stuff like this. I got off my ass and went
to San Jose and San Francisco on my own, met people via online networking and
found it very successful.

------
lyime
Auctomatic was founded by UK based founders. It was the first UK YC startup.

